# CFFBL Draft Discussion Thread



## aquaitious

I wanna say a few things, and don't want to clog up the other thread...so here it goes:


I got Tim Duncan with the 7th pick...NICE. lol


Picks 19 to 23 were all point guards...

1 pick before me Prem stole Joe Johnson...although I can't say I'm unhappy with Shaq in the 3rd round...


----------



## DWest Superstar

Why would someone take Steve Francis so early


----------



## DWest Superstar

And why is there a Hornets logo on the thread?


----------



## aquaitious

Gerald Green said:


> And why is there a Hornets logo on the thread?


I really don't know...I wondered about it too..


----------



## LX

PG- Mike Bibby
SG- Ray Allen
SF- 
PF- Dirk Nowitzki
C- 

I like my team so far.


----------



## banner17

Gerald Green said:


> Why would someone take Steve Francis so early



Because point guards were rapidly dropping off the board and while I don't necessarily like Franchise as a player, he can fill up a stat sheet and he's durable. My only concerns with him are turnovers and perhaps his assists going down with the expanding role of Nelson.


----------



## DontTradePaul!

the wait is KILLING ME! i just want to freaking pick. poor agoo, what happens if the third round completely passes him by? i really dont like picking at the 11 spot, stupid draft randomizer..............why can't i get KG? why?


----------



## DontTradePaul!

I cant BELIEVE shaq fell that low, i guess he got lost in the PG fever.


----------



## DWest Superstar

banner17 said:


> Because point guards were rapidly dropping off the board and while I don't necessarily like Franchise as a player, he can fill up a stat sheet and he's durable. My only concerns with him are turnovers and perhaps his assists going down with the expanding role of Nelson.


They moved Francis to SG for good. Nelson is the PG now


----------



## DWest Superstar

My #1 priority is still on the board


----------



## DontTradePaul!

sneaky gerald.....................is it Dan Dickau? i wish i could say my number one priority was still on the board, actually, i wish i could say i had a clear number one priority at all. Jeez, I'm gonna get killed this year.


----------



## Premier

Shaq and Tim Duncan on the same team?

I guarantee that you will never win a FT% category. All you need now is [strike]Antoi[/strike].


----------



## DWest Superstar

DontTradePaul! said:


> sneaky gerald.....................is it Dan Dickau? i wish i could say my number one priority was still on the board, actually, i wish i could say i had a clear number one priority at all. Jeez, I'm gonna get killed this year.


For me it is more about Sleepers than guarenteed players that win the league. And my 2 guys are still there


----------



## DontTradePaul!

definetly not a bad strategy, especially since you already have two proven players. now that i think of it, i have a couple sleeper-type players on the board too. maybe we are thinking of the same guys? ehhh? DIBS!!!!


----------



## DWest Superstar

DontTradePaul! said:


> definetly not a bad strategy, especially since you already have two proven players. now that i think of it, i have a couple sleeper-type players on the board too. maybe we are thinking of the same guys? ehhh? DIBS!!!!


You will find out when I make my picks, if one of them is there :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Shaq and Tim Duncan on the same team?
> 
> I guarantee that you will never win a FT% category. All you need now is [strike]Antoi[/strike].



Oh geez, no one needs free throws. 

I'll take my 20, 10 and 2 (blocks) per game each. thanks..


----------



## DontTradePaul!

aaaaaaaahh, so your going to pick him next? the suspense is mystifying, this might be worth staying up for. i hope you dont take my sleeper........*cough*blount*cough*........he's so sleepy.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Free throws are the Tom Gugliotta of stats


----------



## DWest Superstar

DontTradePaul! said:


> aaaaaaaahh, so your going to pick him next? the suspense is mystifying, this might be worth staying up for. i hope you dont take my sleeper........*cough*blount*cough*........he's so sleepy.


:laugh:


----------



## DontTradePaul!

WHERE ARE YOU TONYALLEN42?!??!?!?!??! I NEEED YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but not in that homosexual way.........................for the draft, you see................oh just hurry up and get online already, ok?


----------



## banner17

Gerald Green said:


> They moved Francis to SG for good. Nelson is the PG now


even after they moved Nelson to PG - Steve still averaged 6+ apg. That may change if Nelson continues to develop, it might not. Besides under Yahoo, Francis is still listed as a PG and its a spot I wanted to fill with that pick and given the available talent at PG in terms of filling up the stat sheet, I thought it was a good choice.


----------



## DWest Superstar

banner17 said:


> even after they moved Nelson to PG - Steve still averaged 6+ apg. That may change if Nelson continues to develop, it might not. Besides under Yahoo, Francis is still listed as a PG and its a spot I wanted to fill with that pick and given the available talent at PG in terms of filling up the stat sheet, I thought it was a good choice.


Ok then my mistake on that. You got lucky with Yahoo on that though, Just like me drafting D-Wade he is listed as a guard :clown:


----------



## banner17

aquaitious said:


> Oh geez, no one needs free throws.
> 
> I'll take my 20, 10 and 2 (blocks) per game each. thanks..



I was very tempted to select Shaq myself, the only reason I held off was durability concerns.


----------



## DontTradePaul!

i think this leauge is going to be fairly even. i haven't noticed any grevious drafting errors so far (save for myslef, Jermaine over AI, ACK the stupidity!) and i dont think that will change. Should be a fun season of fantasy basketball ahead for us!


----------



## aquaitious

banner17 said:


> I was very tempted to select Shaq myself, the only reason I held off was durability concerns.


That was my reason for selecting Marbury over Kidd. Kidd will have a much better season this year, but I'm a bit scared with his knees and all that.


----------



## aquaitious

DontTradePaul! said:


> i think this leauge is going to be fairly even. i haven't noticed any grevious drafting errors so far (save for myslef, Jermaine over AI, ACK the stupidity!) and i dont think that will change. Should be a fun season of fantasy basketball ahead for us!


How is Jermaine over AI stupid? You get 20 points around 10 rebounds, 2 blocks, a much better shooting %...where's the bad except maybe AI will average 8 points more?


----------



## banner17

Okay here's a question. During a weekly matchup, is it points per game or total points - same with all other categories?

Conceivably, someone could have Tony Delk on their squad and he only plays 2 games and goes off for 50 one night (not likely to ever happen again like it once did, just pointing out an anomoly) and then for 20 the next night. 

For the week he thus averages 35 ppg - 70 total points.

Iverson could play 4 games that week averaging 30 a night - scoring 120 total.

Who wins that head to head match up under current league rules?

The other question I have concerns starting line ups. Do you have to set them at the start of the week for the player you are facing or can you adjust them nightly?

I've never had a fantasy basketball league before, so these questions are relevant when considering substitution patterns for the season.


----------



## aquaitious

banner17 said:


> Okay here's a question. During a weekly matchup, is it points per game or total points - same with all other categories?
> 
> Conceivably, someone could have Tony Delk on their squad and he only plays 2 games and goes off for 50 one night (not likely to ever happen again like it once did, just pointing out an anomoly) and then for 20 the next night.
> 
> For the week he thus averages 35 ppg - 70 total points.
> 
> Iverson could play 4 games that week averaging 30 a night - scoring 120 total.
> 
> Who wins that head to head match up under current league rules?
> 
> The other question I have concerns starting line ups. Do you have to set them at the start of the week for the player you are facing or can you adjust them nightly?
> 
> I've never had a fantasy basketball league before, so these questions are relevant when considering substitution patterns for the season.



It's total points, rebounds and all other stats in general per week.

And you get to set the lineups nightly.


----------



## DontTradePaul!

> How is Jermaine over AI stupid? You get 20 points around 10 rebounds, 2 blocks, a much better shooting %...where's the bad except maybe AI will average 8 points more?



i guess its just me second guessing my own judgement. like the grass is always greener sort of thing, i really dont know. Good PG's also seem to be more scarce than good forwards (ESPECIALLY in our leauge), even though i envision AI's stat sheet more like a SG's. besides averaging 30, i guess, there is no real drawback to drafting Jermaine over AI. save for the fact that i have no PG, and it seems everyone and their brother has one by now.


----------



## aquaitious

DontTradePaul! said:


> i guess its just me second guessing my own judgement. like the grass is always greener sort of thing, i really dont know. Good PG's also seem to be more scarce than good forwards (ESPECIALLY in our leauge), even though i envision AI's stat sheet more like a SG's. besides averaging 30, i guess, there is no real drawback to drafting Jermaine over AI. save for the fact that i have no PG, and it seems everyone and their brother has one by now.



There's still some good PG's available...but I'd take JO over AI any day of the week. I love AI, but JO's more valuable.


----------



## DontTradePaul!

well now i feel slighty better about my first round selection, though my PG envy is still rampant.


----------



## banner17

aquaitious said:


> It's total points, rebounds and all other stats in general per week.
> 
> And you get to set the lineups nightly.



Okay, that's what I thought and was hoping for. As much as the draft is important, I think 'coaching' / sustitutions will be equally as important. With 14 teams in the league, parity is a given when simply looking at distribution of talent. The most successful participants will be those who sustitute well based upon schedules and match ups. 


So, mr coach of the squirrels. If Shaq miraculously goes 15 of 15 on free throws the first night of the week, do you sit him the rest of the week? :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious

banner17 said:


> Okay, that's what I thought and was hoping for. As much as the draft is important, I think 'coaching' / sustitutions will be equally as important. With 14 teams in the league, parity is a given when simply looking at distribution of talent. The most successful participants will be those who sustitute well based upon schedules and match ups.
> 
> 
> So, mr coach of the squirrels. If Shaq miraculously goes 15 of 15 on free throws the first night of the week, do you sit him the rest of the week? :biggrin:



And lose out in points, rebounds, and blocks? hehe, I'll take my chances with him shoot 50%.


----------



## banner17

aquaitious said:


> And lose out in points, rebounds, and blocks? hehe, I'll take my chances with him shoot 50%.


What if he goes 15 of 15 from the line and connects on a couple of desperation threes at the end of the 1st and 3rd quarters? :stupid: okay, maybe I'm asking for too much :laugh:


----------



## aquaitious

banner17 said:


> What if he goes 15 of 15 from the line and connects on a couple of desperation threes at the end of the 1st and 3rd quarters? :stupid: okay, maybe I'm asking for too much :laugh:



I'll still leave him in the game, because all he needs to do, is get the ball in the key (where he stands for 7-9 seconds each time and the refs don't call it) and he'll dunk on you.

Shaq will just dunk on your guy's head.

lol, I love Shaq, he's the pure example of what everyone wants their center to be. A MONSTER THAT EATS EVERYONE ALIVE.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

i'm addicted to checking the board to see who picked whom? anyone else? 

as for francis, he is the PG for Magic...looks like Nelson will come off the bench. Francis prefers PG and Stevenson will play SG (they like his defense and the size of the backcourt). hopefully jameer gets placed with another team.


----------



## DontTradePaul!

so TONYALLEN42 pulls an agoo and selects a palyer that has already been picked. is another delay in drafting looming? Who will be the next double-picking victim? IS it offically LEMPBIZKIT's pick now? im so confused, and so addicted to checking on peoples picks too!


----------



## agoo

DontTradePaul! said:


> so TONYALLEN42 pulls an agoo and selects a palyer that has already been picked. is another delay in drafting looming? Who will be the next double-picking victim? IS it offically LEMPBIZKIT's pick now? im so confused, and so addicted to checking on peoples picks too!


For the record, Nash was picked several picks before I took him again. TONYALLEN42 took Bosh the following pick. From here on out, it should be refered to as "Pulling a TONYALLEN42."


----------



## aquaitious

DontTradePaul! said:


> so TONYALLEN42 pulls an agoo and selects a palyer that has already been picked. is another delay in drafting looming? Who will be the next double-picking victim? IS it offically LEMPBIZKIT's pick now? im so confused, and so addicted to checking on peoples picks too!



Yes, it's lemps pick now...and TONYALLEN42 can pick whenever he comes online.


----------



## aquaitious

agoo101284 said:


> For the record, Nash was picked several picks before I took him again. TONYALLEN42 took Bosh the following pick. From here on out, it should be refered to as "Pulling a TONYALLEN42."



:rofl: True true...


----------



## DWest Superstar

:rock: I got Dwight Howard woooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## DontTradePaul!

ok, its now pullin' a TONYALLEN42.


----------



## agoo

So I drafted LeBron first, then saw on one of the reporters ranking pages that he was listed as a G, not SF, so I drafted Peja. But now, Yahoo isn't listing LeBron at G. So I'm foolish.


----------



## banner17

agoo101284 said:


> So I drafted LeBron first, then saw on one of the reporters ranking pages that he was listed as a G, not SF, so I drafted Peja. But now, Yahoo isn't listing LeBron at G. So I'm foolish.


Foolish yes, but well stocked at the SF/F position with Lebron and Peja


----------



## Premier

Chauncey Billups, Allen Iverson, and Gilbert Arenas?


----------



## km109

St. Joe's fan. Very guard oriented :biggrin:


----------



## DWest Superstar

Premier said:


> Chauncey Billups, Allen Iverson, and Gilbert Arenas?


Man has got depth. :biggrin: 

I don't get it either he will have to bench one of them


----------



## km109

There's always the utility slot.


----------



## DWest Superstar

km109 said:


> There's always the utility slot.


forgot :clown:


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

was going to grab dhoward and okafor, but they were snatched right before me. 

i like the st joe/guard-oriented comment.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Gerald Green said:


> Man has got depth. :biggrin:
> 
> I don't get it either he will have to bench one of them



he wont even need to use the utility...theres a pg sg and g spot


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> he wont even need to use the utility...theres a pg sg and g spot



That's why I usually make a: PG, SG, SF, PF, C and 2 utility spots.....so you can't play everyone, and are left to manage the team more.


----------



## km109

Nope, none of the 3 qualify as shooting guard at this point. All are listed as PG, meaning he can play PG and G but no SG unless they change the qualification before or during the season. (Yahoo will add once in a while, but they will never take away during the fantasy season)


----------



## Premier

Question:

What do you guys prefer, two utility spots and one center spot or two center spots and one utility spot?

If I'm going to change this, I would like an answer within the hour.


----------



## DWest Superstar

2 Utility


----------



## km109

I like it the way it is, 2C, 1U.


----------



## banner17

My preference would be for 2 Utilities and 1 Center, there simply are far to few good Centers in the league. However considering everyone here has made 3 picks, some four, I'd imagine some people might get upset if you make a change.


----------



## Premier

That is why I'm limiting insight to 7:00 before there is a selection made.

Only two teams have drafted two center eligible players and each have atleast one center on each team that is also power forward and forward elgible.


----------



## banner17

Okay, I say change it then


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

keep it the way it is; i would have drafted differently if the roster positions changed, so please don't change it.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

only 22 picks til my next selection


----------



## Premier

If there is a drafting problem of any kind due to a potential change, I will certainly not change it.

I like two centers. It makes the league more challenging.


----------



## aquaitious

patrick_wandalowski said:


> only 22 picks til my next selection


You only have 1 center...lol


----------



## DontTradePaul!

2 centers 1 Utility, definetly the way to go. You got it right about the challenge Prem.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

2 util...one center...there are too many scrub centers in the league to have us staring 24 of them


----------



## banner17

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> 2 util...one center...there are too many scrub centers in the league to have us staring 24 of them


I COMPLETELY agree

especially now 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2186795


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

aren't you on the clock DONT TRADE PAUL?


----------



## DontTradePaul!

yeah, i'm having a whale of a time deciding who i should pick............im almost there however!


----------



## banner17

patrick_wandalowski said:


> aren't you on the clock DONT TRADE PAUL?



I was going to say the same thing! I can understand if someone's at work, in class, whatever and can't make a pick for several hours, but to sign on, make a post in the draft discussion thread and not actually make a pick when you're up :curse: :curse: :curse:

All is forgiven if he's doing some research and makes his pick in the next 15 minutes though :biggrin:


----------



## DontTradePaul!

there you guys go, "all is forgiven now"??? :angel:


----------



## DWest Superstar

Josh Howard, is a risk but he is my boy


----------



## Premier

Josh Howard, now?

Excuse my cruelty (I'm sure you will understand), but :rofl:

You could have had him in the next round.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Premier said:


> Josh Howard, now?
> 
> Excuse my cruelty (I'm sure you will understand), but :rofl:
> 
> You could have had him in the next round.


On Yahoo he is preranked at 47. Only 6 below Joe Johnson, how many picks before did you take Johnson?

Besides I have said it all along Josh Howard is the next NBA Superstar


----------



## DontTradePaul!

thats why they play the games.


----------



## Premier

Josh Howard is playing with Dirk Nowitzki, Jason Terry, and Jerry Stackhouse, all scorers.

Joe Johnson is playing with Josh Smith, Marvin Williams, Zaza Pachulia, and Josh Childress.

Joe Johnson will be playing point guard (assists). He is a more efficient scorer (points, FT%, 3PM). Sure Howard will have an advantage in rebounds. Turnovers will likely be a wash.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Howard will put up at least 15ppg this year. He is a steal machine. he blocks shots and he can shoot. He also starts on the highest scoring team in the league, and he is a big part of it.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Also Prem you could of had Johnson in the 4th round


----------



## DontTradePaul!

hmmmm, well i believe that you should rely on your own judgement when drafting. maybe josh howard has an extreme breakout season, maybe not. like #1Antoine said "fantasy sports are only fun when have your favortie players (or something like that)." maybe both joe johnson and josh howard randomly explode their knees and the WHOLE thing is a wash? maybe?


----------



## DontTradePaul!

to pick toine or not to pick toine................THAT is the question isn't it #1AntoineWalkerFan? that is now one of the great story-lines of this draft. When will he draft him? Will he draft him? What will the ensuing outbreak of emotion be like if he fails to draft him? The tension is killing me!!! Imagine what its doing to him.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

DontTradePaul! said:


> to pick toine or not to pick toine................THAT is the question isn't it #1AntoineWalkerFan? that is now one of the great story-lines of this draft. When will he draft him? Will he draft him? What will the ensuing outbreak of emotion be like if he fails to draft him? The tension is killing me!!! Imagine what its doing to him.




HAHAHAHHAHA...i dont even want him...he has almost no fantasy value at this point





:biggrin:


----------



## Premier

Gerald Green said:


> Also Prem you could of had Johnson in the 4th round


aqua, with the pick he used on Shaquille O'Neal, was going to pick Joe Johnson right after I picked, if I didn't select him.


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> HAHAHAHHAHA...i dont even want him...he has almost no fantasy value at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:



I'm sure you don't want him...right...

Trying to downplay him, I see...lol, I know you're here all the time checking if someone didn't pick him already.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

aquaitious said:


> I'm sure you don't want him...right...
> 
> Trying to downplay him, I see...lol, I know you're here all the time checking if someone didn't pick him already.



ok true...but...if someone wants to pick him higher than he should go thats fine with me...forreal...its just another better player droppin down to me...sure id liek to have him but im gonna def go with better players until hes the best one left


----------



## DWest Superstar

Premier said:


> aqua, with the pick he used on Shaquille O'Neal, was going to pick Joe Johnson right after I picked, if I didn't select him.


So all because one person was going to take Johnson it makes your pick ok and not mine?

I bet I could find *1* person that would of taken Howard


----------



## aquaitious

I wouldn't mind having Howard on my team...


----------



## Premier

I wouldn't either...

...next round.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

did AQUA just skip TONYALLEN?


----------



## km109

Yup, I think the 12 hours were up.


----------



## aquaitious

patrick_wandalowski said:


> did AQUA just skip TONYALLEN?



:rofl: As KM said, his 12 hours were up...I didn't have much time to say anything so I just made the pick and edited the thread.


----------



## aquaitious

Also, was anyone going after Maggette? I think I took him a bit too high, but I needed a SG/G and he was one of the best out there...but IMO with the Clippers' new team he won't be giving me 20-6-4...


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

i considered maggette


----------



## banner17

I'm screwed - Amare is now supposed to be out until the All Star break  :curse:


----------



## aquaitious

banner17 said:


> I'm screwed - Amare is now supposed to be out until the All Star break  :curse:


:rofl: Sorry, but that's some nice luck you got there...then again maybe I shouldn't be laughing...three of my four picks have been out for 10 games or most the last few seasons.


----------



## Premier

Last season I had Zach Randolph and Richard Jefferson and still managed to finish fourth.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Lanteri took Eric Dampier :rofl:


----------



## LX

Gerald Green said:


> Lanteri took Eric Dampier :rofl:


Cause centers are real easy to come by.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Cause centers are real easy to come by.


Don't you have Bogut already?


----------



## aquaitious

Any objections to me taking Michael Redd in the 5th round? I can't believe Lant and Prem passed on him. I was pressing refresh like crazy waiting for Prem's pick. lol.


----------



## LX

aquaitious said:


> Don't you have Bogut already?


You need 2....


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> You need 2....


Should have waited another round or two...not even #1AWF took Antoine in the 1st round...or 4th. lol.


----------



## Premier

It was between Michael Redd and Ginobili for me.

Ginobili is a better shooter, more efficient, can rebound, and pass. He wins.

Redd is going to have to play with Bobby Simmons and Andrew Bogut now. He won't attempt that many shots.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

banner17 said:


> I'm screwed - Amare is now supposed to be out until the All Star break  :curse:




he only dropped 88 spots in the top 100 list of fantasy players that i regularly check...nah forreal tho i do feel bad that sux


----------



## banner17

Am I the only one who 'mailed' in a pick to Premier so far? I gave him my two picks ranked in order knowing that I wasn't going to be available to log on for awhile. I think if you see that you're within five picks or so and know you won't be around, you should send Prem five picks ranked and let him make a choice for you. Common Courtesy if you ask me.


----------



## km109

This should be a good league. I preranked the guys I thought would be Top-50 and 45 of them were taken in the first 50 picks. Wish I could do that well with the NBA or NFL drafts!


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

i think the draft format is going pretty well. we are almost half-way thru.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

I GOT HIM WOOT WOOT!!! :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap:


----------



## DWest Superstar

I can't believe I took Raef LaFrentz, but I had to take a center sooner or later


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Gerald Green said:


> I can't believe I took Raef LaFrentz, but I had to take a center sooner or later



hahaha to tell u the truth he should be ok fantasy-wise with like 11-7


----------



## DontTradePaul!

i cant tell if my team is gonna suck or what, but i feel good about my guys so far.


----------



## Premier

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hahaha to tell u the truth he should be ok fantasy-wise with like 11-7


He gives you field goal percentage, free throw percentage, and three points made.


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> I GOT HIM WOOT WOOT!!! :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap:


haha, I can't believe it took you that long.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

aquaitious said:


> haha, I can't believe it took you that long.



lol...i actually wanted to try to get a good team together or i wouldve taken him first round...lol...but i didnt trust there being like 15 or so picks till my next one so i figured id use my 6th rounder on him b4 one of u guys snached him up on me


----------



## DontTradePaul!

> CLEVELAND -- Cavaliers All-Star forward LeBron James remained hospitalized Thursday with pain in his chest from what the team called a strained muscle. James was admitted to the Cleveland Clinic for tests Wednesday night, hours after he was wincing during practice. James said he doesn't know how he got the injury, which team doctors initially diagnosed as a strained left pectoral.


says ESPN 

first amare now james? what is this? i don't think it will be serious but its def. enough to make you wonder.


----------



## Premier

LeBron James will be fine...

...I hope.


----------



## aquaitious

See, this is the year to get the guys with injury problems, not the guys without them.


----------



## DWest Superstar

I think I have *two* many Nets players


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Gerald Green said:


> I think I have *two* many Nets players



ill take vince off ur hands


----------



## aquaitious

Kurt Thomas in the 6th round. $


----------



## LX

My team is the ugliest team ever.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> My team is the ugliest team ever.


Not really, most of the guys are good looking.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Wait for the guy who takes ______, and _______


----------



## aquaitious

Gerald Green said:


> Wait for the guy who takes ________, and _______


Stop giving hints to people...

I wanna say someones name but I think he's still on the board and many people forgot about him, so I won't.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

damn u prem i wanted mobley!!!


----------



## DontTradePaul!

i never get to take advantage of agoo not being able to draft, you lucky turds should count yourselves............................well lucky. next fantasy draft i do, if i pick any later that 7th, i will shoot myself. seriously, this waitng game is killing me. i would rather always draft in the middle of the pack than twice at the end, i like my action spread out...................not all at once.


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis over ____?

Stupid.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Ricky Davis over ____?
> 
> Stupid.


I thought about it, and the biggest reason I did this is because Ricky has the same coach, ____ doesn't. And I really don't know what to expect from ____ if the coach likes to go with other guys.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

nevermind


----------



## agoo

Yeah...so...my team kinda blows.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

agoo101284 said:


> Yeah...so...my team kinda blows.




yep...lol


----------



## DontTradePaul!

its ok agoo, join the club. maybe i should start an offical "My Fantasy Team Sucks" club? PM if you are brave enough to join! 



hahahahahahaha................ maybe not.





P.S. if you email LeBron saying that your life, the lives of your 3 month-old children, and ailing wife depends on him he will have no trouble putting up 50pts/50rebs/50asts/50-3ptrs a game, along with 100% FT and FG percentage. No doubt in my mind.............


----------



## Premier

Fifty _three-pointers _and only fifty points?

I guess LeBron is so special that the NBA had to make three-pointers worth one point just for him.


----------



## Premier

Ricky Davis and Jalen Rose over Richard Hamilton?


----------



## DontTradePaul!

well you know, umm, well you see....................drat. you got me Premier. i tried to bend the laws of Basketball but Newton (Premier) pulled me back down to Earth.

What I MEANT to say (because editing my post is sooo last week) was that he'd average 50 pts plus the 150pts he'd average withthose 50 3ptrs. Ammounting to a total of 200 pts.

if anyone can do it LeBron can......................................'t














(maybe Jon Barry?)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

i still think this 2 centers thing is dumb...if theres any chance of changing it can we...whats the chances that both centers you pick up play the same night as it is?...so there will usually be times where u cant even fill one of ur spots...ugh...if it was a util instead of a C we could find "sleepers" that played any position...not just a sleeper center


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Ricky Davis and Jalen Rose over Richard Hamilton?


Yeah, as I said, I don't know what will happen with Hamilton this season in Detriot. With a coach who's had KG, I'm sure that he'll have a ton of plays that go down to Sheed, maybe even Ben, and it seems like he's trying to bring _____ along.

Then you always have _______ down there, _____will get his points and Billups too.

The Celtics have Pierce and Davis as the only guys who can create their own shot, while Detriot has some players that were number 1 options on their old teams.


----------



## aquaitious

DontTradePaul took Samuel Dalembert.

That is a illegal pick, as I wanted him in the next round.

Pick again.


----------



## DontTradePaul!

Sorry about that Aqua, but i gotta do what i gotta do.

The Handyman playing the Utility spot.........................how fitting is that?


----------



## DontTradePaul!

jeez, the draft sure is taking its sweet time now that its got into the later rounds. i wish it would just hurry up and end so we can get ready for the season. i have a strange feeling that i wont be drafting again until this time next week.......


----------



## Premier

I'm not liking the JR Smith pick.

There is a GF out there better than him.


----------



## banner17

Premier said:


> I'm not liking the JR Smith pick.
> 
> There is a GF out there better than him.



He'll be the number 1 option on offense for a lousy team. Its a gamble, but I think he'll produce.


----------



## aquaitious

There are still some pretty good players left, and when you take into account that we'll have an advantage over agoo (  ) there should be two more good one's left.


----------



## banner17

what's changed with agoo's life sitcho - he used to post here all the time. He was the last one I figured to miss some pics from not being able to sign on.


----------



## agoo

banner17 said:


> what's changed with agoo's life sitcho - he used to post here all the time. He was the last one I figured to miss some pics from not being able to sign on.


Being a college student, resident assistant, fraternity brother and treasurer, Senior Class senator and trasurer, hall council vice president, residence hall association president (as of Friday), desk coordinator, and Greek Council trasurer has finally caught up to me.

Oh...and I'm a senior and trying to figure out my life.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

does the pick of al jefferson represent the end of picking celts' players?


----------



## km109

Not Necessarily :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious

Anyone want to take Jiri Welsch?


----------



## lempbizkit

my team is getting worse by the round.


----------



## DontTradePaul!

can you say Mike James? .................................................. I wish I didn't have to.



Tayshaun in the 10th? nice.


----------



## Premier

Jameer Nelson was a good pick...as was Tayshaun Prince.


----------



## LX

As was Luol Deng.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Premier said:


> Jameer Nelson was a good pick...as was Tayshaun Prince.


 :biggrin:


----------



## Premier

wow..wow..wow.

I didn't think anyone would realise that Eddie Jones was available.


----------



## DWest Superstar

Premier said:


> wow..wow..wow.
> 
> I didn't think anyone would realise that Eddie Jones was available.


Yeh the previous round it came down to Jones and Nelson, worked out well :biggrin:


----------



## LX

Premier said:


> wow..wow..wow.
> 
> I didn't think anyone would realise that Eddie Jones was available.


I noticed that when I was looking for a F. But I saw Deng so I said **** Jones.


----------



## Premier

Not to worry.

I have my next three picks lined up.


----------



## Premier

Anyone in favor of extending the draft two more rounds. Five bench players would be nice.


----------



## DWest Superstar

sure


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ys...good idea prem


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Anyone in favor of extending the draft two more rounds. Five bench players would be nice.



PLEASE. Too many that I want to get. So many good players out there.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

oppose


----------



## Premier

Why?


----------



## aquaitious

I'm going to be pissed if one of the next two picks takes my guy.


----------



## Premier

Me too (you).


----------



## DontTradePaul!

i say we keep it as is and let the waiver wire do its job. i'd love more benchies but i dont think i can stand to wait all night anymore for my pick. maybe if we do a live draft selecting all the players we currently have and then move into the extra 2 rounds of real drafting? or something to speed the end of this draft up, i just want to pick as soon as possible. 

i've got nothing against extending the draft, i just want to do it in a more timely manner.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

DontTradePaul! said:


> i say we keep it as is and let the waiver wire do its job. i'd love more benchies but i dont think i can stand to wait all night anymore for my pick. maybe if we do a live draft selecting all the players we currently have and then move into the extra 2 rounds of real drafting? or something to speed the end of this draft up, i just want to pick as soon as possible.
> 
> i've got nothing against extending the draft, i just want to do it in a more timely manner.



agreed...can most of us agree on a time to finish this and those who cant make it pm a list of players u would like to prem and he'll chose for u


----------



## agoo

I am a *******. I told myself a while ago to grab Krstic, and I go get Nene instead.

Stoooooooooopid.


----------



## banner17

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> agreed...can most of us agree on a time to finish this and those who cant make it pm a list of players u would like to prem and he'll chose for u



I don't agree with the live draft - to difficult for most all of us to have a common time when we can all get online. 

I did however suggest several pages ago that people whould pm Prem a list of players when they know that they won't be able to be online for an extended period of time and one of their picks is coming up. I've done it twice myself. 

I think we should cut down the time for picks to four hours. On draft day in the NFL - you have 15 minutes to make a pick in the first few rounds. After that its five minutes. I think we should apply the same principle here to finish out this draft.


----------



## Premier

Is anyone in favor of an eight hour time limit?

If you guys feel the draft is going too slow, this would work.


----------



## lempbizkit

Premier said:


> Is anyone in favor of an eight hour time limit?
> 
> If you guys feel the draft is going too slow, this would work.


8 hour time limit sounds good during the day, I think it should stay 12 overnight though.


----------



## Premier

*12:00 AM - 8:00 AM*: Twelve hour time limit
*8:00 AM* - *12:00 AM*: Eight hour time limit

Thoughts?


----------



## DontTradePaul!

8 hour limit is good for me. Combine that with a possible PM of your draft targets to Premier. Then the draft would go faster and people who sent in their list wouldn't miss a pick.


----------



## lempbizkit

Premier said:


> *12:00 AM - 8:00 AM*: Twelve hour time limit
> *8:00 AM* - *12:00 AM*: Eight hour time limit
> 
> Thoughts?


Sounds good to me, there is only two rounds left anyway so it shouldn't take too much longer to finish.


----------



## DontTradePaul!

well if we add 2 more rounds on then the time becomes an issue. if we stand pat, i can definetly live with the 12 hour time limit. i only have a problem with the 12 hour if we add on 2 more rounds, then i would switch it to the 8 hour limit.


----------



## Premier

We'll test out the new time limit(s) for now and if the pace is picked up, we will decide on the possibility of adding two more rounds.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

even if we dont go through with tyhe ectra 2 rounds because of time we can have 2 extra empty roster spots that we can fill up on the waiver wire before the season starts...althoguh im still an advocate fo haveing 2 more rounds as long as it goes quickly


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

why does aqua have until 10:22 tomorrow morning for his pick??


----------



## Premier

Oh, it should be tonight. 

Fixed.

banner17 selected at 10:22 PM yesterday. The twelve hour rule was in effect, so he had until 10:22 this morning, but he didn't pick. aqua has until 10:22 tonight.


----------



## banner17

Premier said:


> Oh, it should be tonight.
> 
> Fixed.
> 
> banner17 selected at 10:22 PM yesterday. The twelve hour rule was in effect, so he had until 10:22 this morning, but he didn't pick. aqua has until 10:22 tonight.


Haha - I think you mean lempbizkit

You actually made my last selection for me


----------



## aquaitious

banner17 said:


> Haha - I think you mean lempbizkit
> 
> You actually made my last selection for me


He meant TONYALLEN42.

Shows how much you know.


----------



## lempbizkit

I would like to thank TONYALLEN42 for taking James Jones one pick before I was going to take him. Or not.


----------



## Premier

James Jones will be great in Phoenix, but there are still better players left, in my opinon.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

lempbizkit said:


> I would like to thank TONYALLEN42 for taking James Jones one pick before I was going to take him. Or not.



and 2 picks before i was goign to take him


----------



## banner17

I'd like for Yahoo to update their board. With Curry gone - the center spot in Chicago will either be occupied by Chandler or Othella Harrington. Chandler is still listed solely as a pf, even though its pretty darn obvious that he's going to be the starting center for the bulls this year. Chandler to the Bulls is as Camby is to the Nuggets. Sure on many teams they'd play PF, but on their respective squads they are absolutely Centers. On nba.com Tyson is listed as PF/C. 

This is rather important to me with Amare going down. If this change doesn't happen, I am forced to pick a scrub C in the final round to fill out the final roster spot.

What are the reprecutions if I don't though? I know the format is PG, SG, G, SF, PF, F, C, C, U. Can you start someone in the C spot who isn't considered a C on Yahoo? I'm guessing you can't.


----------



## LX

I think a player has to play a certain amount of games at that position to gain eligibility.


----------



## DontTradePaul!

I just picked, yell at me if I am wrong......


----------



## DWest Superstar

I think you are right. I actually might of taken Livingston but he is injured for a bit.

GO DJ


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

DontTradePaul! said:


> I just picked, yell at me if I am wrong......




:curse: :curse: :curse: ...only cuz livingston is hurt for a month


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

I finished first...YES!!!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

congradulations lol


----------



## agoo

Does this mean that I have forever to do my last pick?


----------



## DontTradePaul!

done at LAST! there were so many people i wanted to draft with my last pick. I think we might want to think about adding one or two more bench slots, there is still a lot of talent out there... if not extend the draft one/two rounds then add another bench slot so we can sign people off of waivers right off the bat, without having to release anyone. Happy drafting!


----------



## DontTradePaul!

i knew Livingston was injured, but i didnt know how severe it was. after reading about it, i'm not so sure about drafting him... oh well. i think my team will be fine without him for a while though, no big worries.............yet.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

yea id like an extra bench slot or 2 to add a couple players off waivers as well


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

i'd be opposed to more players, but not adamantly opposed.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

why is that...some days you will have most of your players on an off day....it wouldnt be that bad to have a player or 2 extra just in caseyou need them


----------



## km109

I would just as soon keep the same number of players, but no big deal either way. The argument for not growing the rosters is that it puts some emphasis on watching your team, watching the free agents and making the tough decisions on whether to drop the guy who hasn't been performing well to take a shot on someone else. I think it also gives a better shot to guys who have a roster hit by injuries, a few more round and the pickings will be really slim. Either way, lets get it done and move on to the outrageous trade proposals! :clap:


----------



## banner17

Where do things currently stand with NBA ball clubs? 13 on the active roster, 2 on the IR? I think that's right. We should have the same options. It gives more flexibility during slow weeks or when one or more of your players land on the IR.

I suggest 1 more round for the draft and the ability to pick up 2 additional players off the waiver wires.

If Danny has that luxory with a real team, I'd like to have the same option with a Fantasy team.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

there is no more injured list in the nba


----------



## banner17

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> there is no more injured list in the nba



okay so if that's the case, does that mean you have 13 active players and 2 on an NBDL roster? Is that the option for current GM's? Its a pretty significant consideration because don't we have 16 players on our roster right now?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

banner17 said:


> Its a pretty significant consideration because don't we have 16 players on our roster right now?




yes...until we cut borchardt


----------



## aquaitious

Yup, I did it. I picked Mark Blount. THE Mark Blount.


----------



## Premier

I like my team.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> I like my team.



How about three more rounds? We have till Sunday? Saturday?


----------



## Premier

I would be up for two more rounds.

Anyone else?


----------



## banner17

I'm up for one more - then the two additional roster spots for 15 players total.


----------



## DWest Superstar

If I had known there were more rounds I would of take cookies Wafer later


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

i'm up for no more rounds, but i am willing to be outvoted. although i think the vote should be at least 8-4 in favor.


----------



## km109

No respect for Kendrick at all. I looked at the Yahoo rankings and they had him below Reuben Boumtje-Boumtje! Damn, I'd rank me higher than that.


----------



## aquaitious

I like my team...and my big men.


----------



## LX

Your big men would be better if they weren't a combined 50% free throw shooters, and will also combine for probably about 40 games missed between Shaq and Duncan. 

My team is going to win......because I said so.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

took us 3 weeks to do the draft...not awful, but it could have been a little quicker.


----------



## aquaitious

Lanteri said:


> Your big men would be better if they weren't a combined 50% free throw shooters, and will also combine for probably about 40 games missed between Shaq and Duncan.
> 
> My team is going to win......because I said so.



Too bad there are more things than just FT%.

I win.

Your team sucks. *Takes a look at Lant's team after saying it sucks.*


----------



## km109

Going into the season, or the next couple of rounds, take a shot at the 3 teams that look to be strongest going in. I'll go with the Squirrels, OK Celts and my team - not picked in order.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

my team is going to win in blocks rebounds, off rebounds and steals every week....that means i only have to win one other catergory per week...my team can score too...so i think im all set to win


----------



## DWest Superstar

My team is not very balanced


----------



## Premier

No more rounds?

Shall I enter the results?


----------



## LX

No more rounds. The talent is worn thin enough as it is...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

no more rounds and add one extra bench spot would be my vote...so we can add a player of our choice from free agency


----------



## patrick_wandalowski

yeah, enter the rosters.


----------



## DontTradePaul!

just get the teams in, i dont care anymore about roster spots or what not. sure another spot would be nice, allowing us to pick up a free agent or making a 2 for 1 (unbalanced) trade, giving us GM's some wiggle room. but anyways, lets just get the rosters in already. can't wait for wacked up trade ideas!


----------



## Premier

An extra bench roster slot has been added so teams can pick up players (through a three day waiver wire) for their bench. I have the roster information submited and I will update the Yahoo! page tomorrow (10/30) evening. This is when you will be able to add players.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

yo prem lets get those rosters set...reg season is startin


----------



## Premier

Rosters done.

Go to 'My Team' and click 'Tue, Nov 1' to edit your roster for tomorrow's games.

There is one empty bench spot. Three-day waivers based on draft position.


----------



## banner17

I'm screwed - read on CNNSI today that Amare could possibly miss the ENTIRE season. Oh well, its a long year, there will be other injuries and hopefully my sophomores blossom!


----------



## aquaitious

Prem, this is a Keeper's league, right? No?


----------



## Premier

We'll decide during the season. We have plenty of time.


----------

